# Ninja 🥷 bone



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Two of my favourite slingshot designers mashed up 😎 Day Hiker and Canopener


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Awesome

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

JASling said:


> Awesome
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


It’s pretty cool I dig it here’s a pic of the over lap


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice man a wreckon a could maybe even shoot that 👍


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Ninja 🥷 Bone all the way! How do you like the tilted forks?


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

bingo said:


> Nice man a wreckon a could maybe even shoot that 👍


Ya you can shoot it for sure 👍🏻


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Sandstorm said:


> Ninja 🥷 Bone all the way! How do you like the tilted forks?


I do weekend nights so not a lot of time with it yet but the few times with it seemed good . Joe kind had a point sort of a hybrid. Semi ttf and ott


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Port boy said:


> View attachment 355243





Port boy said:


> Two of my favourite slingshot designers mashed up 😎 Day Hiker and Canopener












So nice, I made it twice!
Feels good. Shoots good.


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

Just a question, how do you aim with forks pointing outwards? 
/uba


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Ubamajuba said:


> Just a question, how do you aim with forks pointing outwards?
> /uba


I hold the handle horizontal. Align the bands top over bottom and use the upper, or left edge of the top band as an aiming reference.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

KawKan said:


> View attachment 355291
> 
> 
> So nice, I made it twice!
> Feels good. Shoots good.


Cool 😎 looking nice 👍🏻


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

These two made in Canada


----------

